# Little windy!



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

This trip to Hatteras has been windier than usual with the storms. Have been mostly surf fishing. Have only been out in the kayak one day so far. But caught trout, drum and blues.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

nice pictures


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

It seems you had a lot of fun there. I love to fish those marsh areas. I am glad see you, your kayak, fish and your action.

Joe


----------

